# affittare vs. noleggiare



## francisgranada

Buona sera a tutti,

 Il mio dilemma è circa l’uso delle parole affittare/noleggiare. Allora:

_prende in affitto_ – quello che usa e paga ...
_da in affitto_ – il padrone ...

_prende a noleggio_ – quello che usa e paga ...
_da a noleggio_ –  il padrone ...

_affitare_ – prendere in affitto; dare in affitto
_noleggiare_ – prendere a noleggio; dare a noleggio

*Prima domanda*:
  Esiste un uso o senso preferito per i verbi _affittare_ / _noleggiare_? 
  (oppure, cosa si intende quando uno „_affitta una casa_“ e quando uno „_noleggia una casa_“?)

*Seconda domanda*:
  Come si chiama quello che „prende in affitto“ e quello che „da in affitto“?
  (p.e. _affittatore_, _noleggiante_ ... )

  Grazie in anticipio.


----------



## elena73

francisgranada said:


> Buona sera a tutti,
> 
> Il mio dilemma è circa l’uso delle parole affittare/noleggiare. Allora:
> 
> _prende in affitto_ – quello che usa e paga ... OK
> _dà in affitto_ – il padrone ...
> 
> _prende a noleggio_ – quello che usa e paga ... OK
> _dà a noleggio_ –  il padrone ...
> 
> _affitare_ – prendere in affitto; dare in affitto - l'uso preponderante dovrebbe essere dare in affitto
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/affittare.shtml
> _
> noleggiare_ – prendere a noleggio; dare a noleggio
> l'uso preponderante dovrebbe essere prendere a noleggio
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/affittare.shtml
> 
> „_noleggia una casa_“? Attenzione una casa non si noleggia.. si affitta.
> 
> *Seconda domanda*:
> Come si chiama quello che „prende in affitto“ affittuario
> e quello che „da in affitto“? Locatore (formale). Nella lingua parlata io direi il proprietario o, in tono molto colloquiale, il padrone  , al limite.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Buona sera a tutti,
> 
> Il mio dilemma è circa l’uso delle parole affittare/noleggiare. Allora:
> 
> _prende in affitto_ – quello che usa e paga ...
> _da in affitto_ – il padrone ...
> 
> _prende a noleggio_ – quello che usa e paga ...
> _da a noleggio_ –  il padrone ...
> 
> _affitare_ – prendere in affitto; dare in affitto
> _noleggiare_ – prendere a noleggio; dare a noleggio
> 
> *Prima domanda*:
> Esiste un uso o senso preferito per i verbi _affittare_ / _noleggiare_?
> (oppure, cosa si intende quando uno „_affitta una casa_“ e quando uno „_noleggia una casa_“?)
> 
> *Seconda domanda*:
> Come si chiama quello che „prende in affitto“ e quello che „da in affitto“?
> (p.e. _affittatore_, _noleggiante_ ... )
> 
> Grazie in anticipio.



*Prima domanda*:
Il verbo affittare viene usato per tutte le cose.
Il verbo noleggiare è usato per la macchine, barche, biciclette e similia.
Per affittare e noleggiare si intende dare in uso qualcosa a qualcuno per un certo periodo, dietro pagamento di un prezzo.

*Seconda domanda*:
Quello che prende in affitto si chiama affittuario o locatario. Quello che prende a noleggio si chiama locatario.
Quello che dà in affitto o in noleggio si chiama locatore.


----------



## Blackman

A istinto direi che _noleggiare_ si usa per cose che si muovono o si portano via, mentre _affittare_ ( che vale comunque per tutto ) lo si preferisce riferito agli immobili.


----------



## Anaiss

Blackman said:


> A istinto direi che _noleggiare_ si usa per cose che si muovono o si portano via, mentre _affittare_ ( che vale comunque per tutto ) lo si preferisce riferito agli immobili.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> A istinto direi che _noleggiare_ si usa per cose che si muovono o si portano via, mentre _affittare_ ( che vale comunque per tutto) lo si preferisce riferito agli immobili.



Infatti, in Italia io sentivo dire piuttosto _affittare_ (tipicamente una casa o alloggio), invece durante il mio soggiorno a Torino ho visto un posto dove _noleggiavano_ televisori (costava un sacco per cui ho preferito comprare un televisore usato  ) 

Grazie tanto a tutti.


----------



## ursu-lab

È come dice Blackman: "noleggiare" si riferisce ai beni mobili (bici, moto, auto, barche, ma anche videogiochi, film, ecc) e "affittare" ai beni immobili (case e appartamenti).


----------



## catrafuse

Per complicare un po' le cose va ricordato che nel linguaggio giuridico si danno  in affitto solo i beni   produttivi (ad esempio i campi), mentre i beni immobili non produttivi si danno in locazione. In sostanza  quello che per  i comuni mortali è l'affitto di un appartamento, nel codice civile appare sotto le vesti di "canone di locazione".


----------



## Tarquille

Se la 'regola' è che si usa "noleggiare" per i beni mobili, perché sento spessissimo, "abbiamo affittato una macchina"? Ignoranza? Oppure nel caso dei mezzi di trasporto per uso personale si è creato anche questo modo di dire? Sarebbe un po' come in inglese dove si usa sia "to rent" che "to hire" per i mezzi di trasporto, soprattutto la macchina.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tarquille said:


> "abbiamo affittato una macchina"? Ignoranza?


Diciamo poca attenzione nel linguaggio?
Non è un errore madornale, quindi molta gente non si rende nemmeno conto della differenza.


----------



## Tarquille

Dunque è affettivamente un errore se ho capito bene?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tarquille said:


> Dunque è affettivamente un errore se ho capito bene?


Io la chiamerei imprecisione. Chi si esprime correttamente sa che un auto si noleggia, non si affitta, ma l'uso di "affittare" in questo contesto è diffuso.


----------



## Tarquille

OK. Chiarissimo. Grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

Si può noleggiare un assassino (professionale) ? 
(Non dovete avere paura, è solo una domanda )

In altre parole, quale verbo si usa nel caso in cui uno "assume" un assassino per ammazzare qualcuno? In molte lingue (incluso quella mia materna) si usa il verbo corrispondente all'italiano _noleggiare _(eventualmente _affittare_).


----------



## elitaliano

Se hai bisogno delle prestazioni professionali di un professionista (non è necessario che si tratti proprio di un assassino  ) vuol dire che lo devi *ingaggiare*.


----------



## Necsus

Un assassino in genere viene _prezzolato._ O _assoldato_.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, 'assoldare' o 'ingaggiare' sono i verbi adatti nel caso io voglia dare l'incarico ad un assassino (per professionisti in genere, basta anche ''assumere''). Personalmente  non amo 'ingaggiare' che mi suona un po' come un francesismo.  Inoltre - mi spiace, Necsus - io non dire mai ''io prezzolo un assassino''.  Normalmente si trova solo il participio aggettivato ''prezzolato'' (un assassino prezzolato, un disturbatore prezzolato...) quando si vuole sottolineare che quella persona opera dietro compenso.


----------



## Necsus

bearded man said:


> io non dire mai ''io prezzolo un assassino''


Neanch'io, ovviamente, ma credo che neppure francisgranada abbia posto qui la domanda perché aveva in programma di _dirlo _effettivamente a qualcuno. E se l'assassino a pagamento è di norma _prezzolato_, il verbo che permette di farlo divenire tale è inevitabilmente _prezzolare_, al di là dell'uso nel quotidiano, che mi auguro nessuno dei partecipanti al forum abbia avuto/avrà mai  modo di sperimentare.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ...  ma credo che neppure francisgranada abbia posto qui la domanda perché aveva in programma di _dirlo _effettivamente a qualcuno.


Non posso non essere d'accordo . Comunque, grazie a tutti per le risposte e opinioni (incluso il verbo _prezzolare _che prima non conoscevo).

Lasciando a parte gli assassini e tornando ai verbi dell'argomento attuale, credo che possiamo constatare che i verbi _noleggiare _e _afittare _non si usano con persone (come complemento diretto). Oppure, ci sono casi/esempi nei quali sì?

(per comparazione, nella mia lingua madre, il verbo corrispondente a _noleggiare/affittare, _olre oggeti e immobiliari, si usa anche per assumere  qualsiasi  professionista pagato per un determinato periodo o per determinati lavori, p.e. un muratore)


----------



## bearded

Apprezzo la tua arguzia, Necsus.
Allora io la metterei così: il participio passato ''prezzolato'', che si usa abitualmente solo come aggettivo, deriva da un disusato verbo ''prezzolare''.

Nella mia pignoleria ho voluto precisarlo perché mi è sembrato che tu al #16 indicassi 'prezzolare' e 'assoldare' come verbi utilizzabili ''alla pari'', a scelta.  Invece non si può normalmente dire, neppure parlando del mandante di un assassinio, che questi ''prezzola'' l'omicida.


----------



## Necsus

bearded man said:


> non si può normalmente dire, neppure parlando del mandante di un assassinio, che questi ''prezzola'' l'omicida.


Be', che non si dica normalmente è una cosa, che non si _possa_ dire è tutt'altra. I vocabolari non sono di questo avviso (Treccani):
*prezzolare* v. tr. [der. di _prezzo_] (_io prèzzolo_, ecc.). – Assoldare, pagare qualcuno perché compia un atto illecito, disonesto o delittuoso, o perché, nell’ambito della sua attività professionale, si comporti in modo deontologicamente scorretto: _p_. _una spia_, _un mercenario_, _un sicario_; _p_. _i giornalisti_, _la stampa.
_


francisgranada said:


> credo che possiamo constatare che i verbi _noleggiare _e _affittare _non si usano con persone (come complemento diretto).


Credo anch'io, sì.


----------



## bearded

Necsus said:


> che non si dica normalmente è una cosa


Infatti è una cosa importante.  Non puoi non ammettere che - a parte il participio/aggettivo ''prezzolato'' - il verbo 'prezzolare' è disusato nelle altre forme.  Non è questo che in fondo interessa ad uno straniero come francisgranada, desideroso di imparare gli usi della nostra lingua?
Io ho solo osservato che tu al n° 16 non avevi indicato questo fatto, e scusami se sono stato un po' polemico.

((Seguendo il Treccani, sarebbe giusto dire ''il mafioso stava prezzolando l'assassino'' , oppure ''non era vero che lo prezzolasse...''. Quale italiano parla in questo modo?))


----------



## Necsus

Be', io rispondevo a Francis, che mi sembra abbastanza preparato da conoscere la differenza tra lingua normata dai vocabolari e lingua parlata, ma in ogni caso hai fatto bene a precisarlo per tutti. Grazie, bm.


----------

